# [SOLVED] advice regarding HTPC build



## gschnider (Mar 16, 2010)

OK, getting new apartment with Comcast CableCard availability so I figured this would be a good opportunity to build a new HTPC using some existing parts and some new parts. 

So...

Tuner - Ceton InfiniTV 4

CPU - intel i3-2100 3.1GHz LGA 1155 - advice?

MOBO - either the ASUS P8H67-M EVO (REV 3.0) Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - or the ASUS P8H67-M PRO/CSM (REV 3.0) Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - advice?

RAM - CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2A1333C9

GPU - advice?

Box - SILVERSTONE Black Aluminum / 0.8mm SECC Grandia Series GD05B micro-ATX / Mini-DTX / Mini-ITX MB, 1x5.25", 2x3.5"+1x2.5"HDD or 1x3.5"+2x2.5"HDD, 3x120mm golf bladed fan, 11" expansion card capable HTPC Case

OS - Win 7

BDROM - existing

PSU - existing 750w

OS HD - do you think a SSD is necessary? 

HD - multiple existing - I have an 8bay SansDigital TowerRaid which connects via a double SATA backpane to dual eSATA ports. I have a double eSATA PCI card

Sound - the MOBO has an optical out which I'll run into my stereo receiver. I don't think I need a HT Omega Striker or a Creative Sound Blaster X-FI



I will be using WMC with my logitech harmony. I'd like to keep this as cheap as possible. Any advice or suggestions would be helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

2X2GB of RAM is more than enough.
If the only function will be HTPC you don't need a upper tier GPU.
Brand & Model of the existing 750W PSU?
SSD'd are not necessary for any build. They offer little more than faster boot times.


----------



## gschnider (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

the only function will be as an HTPC. 

the PSU is a Corsair 750tx. I'm taking it out of my main PC and upgrading to a modular PSU to clean things up in there. So it's extra now. I know it's overkill, but it's paid for.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

Lately I build HTPCs with Intel i-series CPUs with the onboard graphics and supporting mobos with HDMI ports. No need for a dedicated GPU with its extra power demands for a HTPC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

I prefer using a dedicated GPU for an HTPC but that would be your choice. You can try the Onboard and add a GPU later if it isn't satisfactory.
Some thing like a 9500GT or 4670 are both are under $70.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

Exactly, you could always add a GPU later if necessary, like if you wanted to do some gaming on your big screen via the HTPC. Gotta love the integrated systems for low power use, though. Mine draws just 40 watts or so at idle and about 10 watts more running a 24/7 video surveillance system. Also provides a perfectly satisfactory HTPC experience.


----------



## gschnider (Mar 16, 2010)

This won't be used for gaming. It will have about 6-8 hard drives a bdrom, then streaming content from netflix, amazon, Pandora, vudu...

If on board graphics with an hdmi out is sufficient that's great because is should be a little cheaper right? MOBO recommendation? I would like optical out too. 

Thanks for your help everyone. I'm probably going to ditch the box and perhaps go with an atx form factor in order to accommodate the on-board storage.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

My goal with these isn't so much "cheap" as trying to achieve good perf with low power use for 24/7 operation. If you go the route with a GPU it doesn't have to be an expensive one. But the system will draw more power. Running 24/7 that will add up to a lot of waste over time.

My next one will use an i series CPU with "Intel Graphics 3000" like the 2500K and this mobo (or Gigabyte equivalent):

Newegg.com - ASUS P8H67-M PRO/CSM (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: advice regarding HTPC build*

Or this lower power CPU.... I didn't know these were out yet. Cheaper, fast enough for a HTPC, and Graphics 3000.

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2405S Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 65W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52405S


----------

